# Resigning from your club.



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2018)

There's been a few mentions lately of guys leaving their clubs.

So if you are going to leave do you have to write to the club and Resign, or can you just not pay and that's the end of it?

Was speaking to a guy from my club today who had said before Christmas he was leaving and not rejoining the club again this year.

He didn't resign and just wasn't going to pay, but been told he has to resign in Writing to the club, which apparently is in the clubs constitution, so has had to pay. for this year.!!!

what the process at your club?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2018)

I have no idea what the process is, but I would at least tell them I wasn't renewing rather than just stopping payments and hoping for the best.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			There's been a few mentions lately of guys leaving their clubs.

So if you are going to leave do you have to write to the club and Resign, or can you just not pay and that's the end of it?

Was speaking to a guy from my club today who had said before Christmas he was leaving and not rejoining the club again this year.

He didn't resign and just wasn't going to pay, but been told he has to resign in Writing to the club, which apparently is in the clubs constitution, so has had to pay. for this year.!!!

what the process at your club?
		
Click to expand...


Mixed bag really, one club I notified in writing a couple of months before the next year started in April to be told there was a set deadline per the constitution and it therefore had to be referred to the committee with reasons for it. Wrote to them with reasons i.e. new baby, no time to golf, fee increases (which I think got announced after the deadline for notifying or very close) and got told it was to late to cancel. Seeing as the year hadn't started I just didn't pay subs for the year - no action taken and I play there on the odd occasion now a few years have passed.

Second club I decide to leave, I called club secretary to say I wasn't going to renew. No problems whatsoever, thanked me for membership and understood reasons were personal to me and welcomed me back anytime.

I appreciate clubs need to forecast their revenue and membership but as both were a couple of months before season I expected it to be handled in the manner of the second club as opposed to the first.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2018)

I told them I wasnâ€™t going to rejoin, which seems the polite thing to do.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 2, 2018)

From our constitution

_*"Any member of any category wishing to resign must intimate his or her resignation to the Club Manager in writing on or before 28th February, otherwise he or she shall be held liable for his or her subscription for the ensuing Subscription Year."

*_It's only manners to let the club know.  All clubs have to run to a budget and what they can spend depends on income.  To just not let the club know is bad form in my book.


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			He didn't resign and just wasn't going to pay, but been told he has to resign in Writing to the club, which apparently is in the clubs constitution, so has had to pay. for this year.!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are the club really going to sue him for a year's subs?  Not worth the aggro surely.   And he will say he sent a letter in and demand to know why they lost it!  

I would have thought sending an email or letter of resignation is just good manners.  But having not, what is the club really going to do.  

It becomes more of an issue where folk resign during the year and want some cash back pro rata for the rest of the year... our regs say you get back and full months


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 2, 2018)

As Robster says. If you don't resign in writing, and then try and rejoin in the future they can ask you for money to cover the year you didn't renew your subs. I have seen it done. Also, I have heard of clubs just refusing to have someone back because they hadn't resigned in writing. For the sake of putting an email together, 5 mins, surely its easy to say goodbye...


----------



## moogie (Feb 2, 2018)

Ive always put a resignation letter in,  if leaving a club,  giving atleast a months notice of intent


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 2, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I told them I wasnâ€™t going to rejoin, which seems the polite thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully is the correct answer :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 2, 2018)

Just checked the by laws of my current club and as I pay by direct debit, the bye laws state that if one payment is missed all playing rights are stopped until the missing payment is made, if two payments are missed in a row, you cease to be a member of the club.

There's nothing in there to suggest you need to let them know.

But courtesy dictates a polite resignation email is the bare minimum you should do.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2018)

When I left my last club i had been paying the joining fee in installments, I explained I was leaving as I was leaving the  area  and they were happy to waive the remaining instalments ~ Â£500.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 2, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I told them I wasnâ€™t going to rejoin, which seems the polite thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Rules and manners; comply with both and move on. Never know what's round the corner!


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2018)

I sent a quick email to the club explaining that i was leaving and cancelled my direct debit, had a brief chat with the owner the next time i saw him


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 2, 2018)

I resigned this morning by email, didn't have to explain why but I thought it courteous to do so. I remain a member until 31st March. As I pay 1 year in advance I requested monies paid for following season be returned.
I have had a responce acknowledging my resignation noting I can return within 5 years without re-joining, monies will be repaid ASAP.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 2, 2018)

Iâ€™ve left 2 clubs. In each case I wrote polite letters explaining my decision, and thanking the club and itâ€™s members for the good times as a part of the club.
Having re-joined one of them Iâ€™d have felt wrong had I not done it correctly when I resigned.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			I resigned this morning by email, didn't have to explain why but I thought it courteous to do so. I remain a member until 31st March. As I pay 1 year in advance I requested monies paid for following season be returned.
I have had a responce acknowledging my resignation noting I can return within 5 years without re-joining, monies will be repaid ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good result.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 2, 2018)

Left three clubs in the past, usually just not return in the following season. 
No letter. Word of mouth usually got round for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2018)

I can't remember if I resigned or not from past clubs. You pay for that year, at the end of the year the contract ends. Resigning seems a bit over the top, very golf though.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 2, 2018)

Was planning to write in the next month or so, but when I checked HowDidiDo this week my profile had been disconnected from a membership and I couldnâ€™t find my name on the database so probably not going to bother now.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 2, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			I resigned this morning by email, didn't have to explain why but I thought it courteous to do so. I remain a member until 31st March. As I pay 1 year in advance I requested monies paid for following season be returned.
I have had a responce acknowledging my resignation noting I can return within 5 years without re-joining, monies will be repaid ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you of to Kenny ? , Patrick i think it would be just common courtesy to send a wee email saying you weren't rejoining.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd email them out of courtesy but not sure what/if the correct etiquette would be. Not planning to test it soon


----------



## Paulsearle1405 (Feb 2, 2018)

I left my old club in June. That was when my membership expired. I didn't notify the club in any way I just didn't renew for the year.

To be honest I treated it just like a phone contract or sky subscription. Golf clubs are in business they are not my buddy's. Don't get me wrong I had a laugh with people there & stI'll go back for the odd round 

If I was asked about extending my membership I would have politely declined for my own reasons but I do not have to explain myself. 

From a lot of posts it seems a lot of people feel they have to explain to clubs their reasons


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2018)

Paulsearle1405 said:



			I left my old club in June. That was when my membership expired. I didn't notify the club in any way I just didn't renew for the year.

To be honest I treated it just like a phone contract or sky subscription. Golf clubs are in business they are not my buddy's. Don't get me wrong I had a laugh with people there & stI'll go back for the odd round 

If I was asked about extending my membership I would have politely declined for my own reasons but I do not have to explain myself. 

From a lot of posts it seems a lot of people feel they have to explain to clubs their reasons
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I have to explain my reasons but would let them know out of courtesy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

Paulsearle1405 said:



			I left my old club in June. That was when my membership expired. I didn't notify the club in any way I just didn't renew for the year.

To be honest I treated it just like a phone contract or sky subscription. Golf clubs are in business they are not my buddy's. Don't get me wrong I had a laugh with people there & stI'll go back for the odd round 

If I was asked about extending my membership I would have politely declined for my own reasons but I do not have to explain myself. 

From a lot of posts it seems a lot of people feel they have to explain to clubs their reasons
		
Click to expand...

whilst I understand you might not want to give a reason for leaving it certainly help the club if they knew the reasons, if you was unhappy with it, too expensive, quality if the course, it all helps feedback for the club.

we try and find out why everyone is leaving as it helps us understand what we can do to change things as Golf memberships are changing all the time.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 2, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			Where are you of to Kenny ? , Patrick i think it would be just common courtesy to send a wee email saying you weren't rejoining.
		
Click to expand...

Joined Mach Dunes Steve, go down every fortnight. I play a lot of away golf so was playing Glenbervie less and less each year meaning it was no longer value for money.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 2, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Joined Mach Dunes Steve, go down every fortnight. I play a lot of away golf so was playing Glenbervie less and less each year meaning it was no longer value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Brave move. 

Welcome on the Ayrshire links anytime Kenny. Catch you Sunday.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 2, 2018)

ger147 said:



			That's a good result.
		
Click to expand...

Will be on the scrounge for rounds this year Gerry lol


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 2, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Brave move. 

Welcome on the Ayrshire links anytime Kenny. Catch you Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

It is in a way Crawford but at Â£245 a year against Â£1000 that leaves me Â£755 to play opens, guest fees and paying as visitor. Will give it a year see how it pans out. I also resigned from my job starting a new one 19th Feb which will involve travelling north of the A66 and all of Scotland so I will get very little mid week golf in.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 2, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			It is in a way Crawford but at Â£245 a year against Â£1000 that leaves me Â£755 to play opens, guest fees and paying as visitor. Will give it a year see how it pans out. I also resigned from my job starting a new one 19th Feb which will involve travelling north of the A66 and all of Scotland so I will get very little mid week golf in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will all work out for you.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2018)

How much are you going to spend on Fuel to get to Campbelttown?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			How much are you going to spend on Fuel to get to Campbelttown?
		
Click to expand...

Fuel costs are shared. Car with 2/3/4 people on board.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd love to see a Golf Club come after a former member for unpaid fees.. All bluster and bravado.. a communication might be a courtesy but it sure aint a necessity.. FFS, the attitude of some clubs might explain why club membership is becoming less and less fashionable..


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2018)

Last club sent round a pack with notice of fees, a form for DD and a form to sign if you weren't renewing.
Just signed the form and handed it over at the shop.
Job done
And I tend to agree with Mr Wolf on this too.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2018)

Word of mouth for the one I left, didn't bother with a letter explaining; after an EGM and over 90 others walking at the same time, if they couldn't work it out themselves a letter wouldn't have helped.

Were I to leave my current club (which I have absolutely no intention of doing) I would write to explain why and to thank them for the times I've enjoyed there.  I think to some degree the way the club treats you will, rightly or wrongly, affect the way you leave.


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Word of mouth for the one I left, didn't bother with a letter explaining; after an EGM and over 90 others walking at the same time, if they couldn't work it out themselves a letter wouldn't have helped.

Were I to leave my current club (which I have absolutely no intention of doing) I would write to explain why and to thank them for the times I've enjoyed there.  I think to some degree the way the club treats you will, rightly or wrongly, affect the way you leave.
		
Click to expand...

Think the letter might be coming from the club to you.:mmm:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Think the letter might be coming from the club to you.:mmm:

Click to expand...

I take it you don't want an invite or a cheap four ball voucher this year then........ :angry:


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 2, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Joined Mach Dunes Steve, go down every fortnight. I play a lot of away golf so was playing Glenbervie less and less each year meaning it was no longer value for money.
		
Click to expand...


Good move Kenny, love the Dunes played there last March and the course was in superb condition


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2018)

Jacko- where do u play?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 3, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I told them I wasnâ€™t going to rejoin, which seems the polite thing to do.
		
Click to expand...




duncan mackie said:



			Rules and manners; comply with both and move on. Never know what's round the corner!
		
Click to expand...

Should probably add that I said I was sorry to leave but explained my reasons for going, some of which they can't do anything about but at least it gives them some knowledge about what leavers are thinking.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

One club I requested to leave part way through the year, due to relocation, a polite email from me, and they agreed. The last club they sent out the renewal packs, again a quick email to the membership secretary to say I wasnâ€™t rejoining, and explaining why.

I think it all depends on the club and the circumstances in which you are leaving.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'd love to see a Golf Club come after a former member for unpaid fees.. All bluster and bravado.. a communication might be a courtesy but it sure aint a necessity.. FFS, the attitude of some clubs might explain why club membership is becoming less and less fashionable..
		
Click to expand...

Unless you sing a credit agreement or a legally binding document clubs can whistle for it.

I have always put my letter in out of courtesy but certainly wouldn't wish ill on someone who didn't. Like all things in life manners and common courtesy appears to be a thing of the past.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Unless you sing a credit agreement or a legally binding document clubs can whistle for it.

I have always put my letter in out of courtesy but certainly wouldn't wish ill on someone who didn't. Like all things in life manners and common courtesy appears to be a thing of the past.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I sat in the comp office with the club president and explained my reasoning for leaving the club (new job meant no free time). He understood completely. Gave me house membership for free and has allowed me to play several times this year without paying. All this was on the understanding that I would come back if time allowed. I've now got a bit more free time so will be rejoining next month.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2018)

I brought this up with a committee member over a post round beer and apparently we send a questionnaire out to any member not renewing at subs time (now) and going elsewhere to try and find out their reasons and whether there are any patterns or issues recurring. Didn't know we did it but seems a proactive thing to be doing. I know we won't get that member(s) back but it may help prevent others going for the same reasons if the problems can be fixed


----------



## OnTour (Feb 3, 2018)

My old club lets you have 2 years out without paying your fee's after that your either in or out. but let's be honest it's poor form not emailing or writing a simple letter telling them you resign or would like to hold your membership etc. 

We also have a rule you can pay the joing fee in 5 installements but take a year out you have to pay in full on return. (I guess the outstanding balance) 

it's good to talk  my old club emailed me asking me my intentions for 2018 which was nice. I didnt tell them I was saving a fortune on PlayMoreGolf and 35 open events around the area.


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Feb 3, 2018)

One of my previous clubs, I emailed both the club chairman, and the golf pro advising that I would be tending my resignation as club captain. This effectively ended my membership at that club!

I would never think twice about a courteous email to the relevant party. Its polite!


----------



## Coffey (Feb 3, 2018)

Resigned from my club this year.

Sent an email thanking them for everything and that I wouldn't be rejoining. I was originally going to join as a social member but the bill came through and it was Â£260!! My membership for under 30 is only Â£460. So I emailed them again saying I now wouldn't be taking up a social membership. Didn't get a reply or any question as to why. I thought Â£260 for a social member is absolutely disgraceful price. Other clubs in the area are doing social memberships for Â£20.


----------



## DRW (Feb 3, 2018)

I would phone or email and let them know.

If there were reasons why and they were club related, I would let them know, I wear my heart on sleeve and think it is useful getting feedback whether positive or not. , if running a business


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 3, 2018)

Which reminds me, car insurance renewal is coming up this month. 
Perhaps I should email Adrian Flux a thank you for their services as I leave for a cheaper provider?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			Which reminds me, car insurance renewal is coming up this month. 
Perhaps I should email Adrian Flux a thank you for their services as I leave for a cheaper provider?
		
Click to expand...

Remember that in most cases golf clubs arenâ€™t profit making entities, they are run for the members by members. 
Unlike insurance companies which are there to make profit and nothing else.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Will be on the scrounge for rounds this year Gerry lol
		
Click to expand...

A friendly knock and a bacon roll available any time...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 4, 2018)

I told them when I wanted to leave, even though they normally ask you to play to end of year they let me leave early. 

In many ways I wish they had made me pay to end of the year as I was in a position to continue my membership just a month or so later


----------



## OnTour (Feb 4, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			Which reminds me, car insurance renewal is coming up this month. 
Perhaps I should email Adrian Flux a thank you for their services as I leave for a cheaper provider?
		
Click to expand...

They used to be cheap but no longer, the big boys seem to want all the business again :-(


----------



## Yant (Feb 4, 2018)

When I left my last place I just informed them that I wouldnâ€™t be renewing my membership. They didnâ€™t even ask me why. Which speaks volumes.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 4, 2018)

As above, if a member leaves, we always try to find out the reason why.  No club likes to lose members and so important to find the reason for their leaving.  Feedback is important if you want to try to make members happy.


----------



## ADB (Feb 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I brought this up with a committee member over a post round beer and apparently we send a questionnaire out to any member not renewing at subs time (now) and going elsewhere to try and find out their reasons and whether there are any patterns or issues recurring. Didn't know we did it but seems a proactive thing to be doing. I know we won't get that member(s) back but it may help prevent others going for the same reasons if the problems can be fixed
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that this is reactive rather than proactive. A proactive measure would be to contact members well before renewal and see how they were getting on and if there was anything the club could do to improve their experience the next year - thereby potentially finding those that are considering a move.


----------



## hovis (Feb 4, 2018)

ADB said:



			I would argue that this is reactive rather than proactive. A proactive measure would be to contact members well before renewal and see how they were getting on and if there was anything the club could do to improve their experience the next year - thereby potentially finding those that are considering a move.
		
Click to expand...

dont they call that an AGM?


----------



## ADB (Feb 4, 2018)

hovis said:



			dont they call that an AGM?
		
Click to expand...

Very different as that focusses on the club as a whole rather than individual circumstances.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2018)

ADB said:



			I would argue that this is reactive rather than proactive. A proactive measure would be to contact members well before renewal and see how they were getting on and if there was anything the club could do to improve their experience the next year - thereby potentially finding those that are considering a move.
		
Click to expand...

Reactive is probably right. Contacting members though would be time consuming and expensive wouldn't it? Do other clubs do this


----------



## mikeb4 (Feb 5, 2018)

Put a letter in to the Secretary


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 5, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reactive is probably right. Contacting members though would be time consuming and expensive wouldn't it? Do other clubs do this
		
Click to expand...

If say 20 members that were leaving were contacted and 2 stayed it would be time well spent. Additionally it would make the membersâ€™ feel wanted


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2018)

Our Pro is also a coach for several age groups of Hertfordshire golf.
He's recently changed his role at the club to allow more time for this.
His new role is Membership recruitment and retention.......
Not sure exactly what that entails but with renewals coming up it will be interesting to see...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2018)

found a bit more out the other day, seems he wasn't telling the whole truth.

On monthly payments though fairway credit, had been sent a letter saying his membership would renew the 1st Jan unless he contacted and Cancelled. So in reality nothing to do with the club.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 5, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Joined Mach Dunes Steve, go down every fortnight. I play a lot of away golf so was playing Glenbervie less and less each year meaning it was no longer value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Must be the time for big changes Kenny, job and golf.  Just give me a shout when you want to play Gailes again. ps don't have your most up to date mobi no.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 5, 2018)

I resigned a couple of years ago from my last club and put in a proper typed letter,  got a really nice letter back from the secretary wishing me all the best and thanking me for my help and support on a couple of projects.
Only manners to let them know formally in my opinion.


----------



## stirry (Feb 5, 2018)

I left my club this year and I just notified them by email, no problem at all.

 Like previous post have said is just good manners, however I would always notify any membership I hold for sporting activity to let them know I was leaving and why.


----------



## nairn1967 (Feb 5, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			There's been a few mentions lately of guys leaving their clubs.

So if you are going to leave do you have to write to the club and Resign, or can you just not pay and that's the end of it?

Was speaking to a guy from my club today who had said before Christmas he was leaving and not rejoining the club again this year.

He didn't resign and just wasn't going to pay, but been told he has to resign in Writing to the club, which apparently is in the clubs constitution, so has had to pay. for this year.!!!

what the process at your club?
		
Click to expand...

He's a known lying **** so would take it all with a pinch of salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2018)

nairn1967 said:



			He's a known lying **** so would take it all with a pinch of salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

i know what he is dear boy.... see post 62


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2018)

I think resigning is maybe not the correct word, cancelling or not renewing, but hey ho, either way a letter is courtesy, but it may save you a headache as well. My current club you can pay by direct debit and that goes straight to the club, no issues, once the season starts you have agreed to pay for the year whether you play or not any legal matters from you cancelling your DD would be with the club. 

However some clubs like my dads using a 3rd party debit company to recover the yearly green fees, they send the company how many members and fees, the club gets a lump sum and you're DD is with the 3rd party company not the club. A letter to let the club no you are not renewing your membership could avoid the bailiffs at the door.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 6, 2018)

Finished at my old club at the end of Jan.  I'd spoken to the club secretary (who was genuinely interested in why I was moving and was sad to see me go).  Sent in an email earlier on in the year to ask for my to be changed as an away player as I'd already joined my new club and that was going to be my home club from now on etc...

My club was a hotel owned course so my green fee's were to the hotel, not the club section.  I'd mentioned it to some of the staff there, but never sent any letter in to them, just didn't renew my membership.


----------



## User 105 (Feb 6, 2018)

Last club I left I just e-mailed and informed them I wasn't renewing and also had a chat with the manager and explained my reasons.

At Knebworth they send you an invoice and covering letter in the post before the subs are due. If you want to cancel you can sign a form and send it back otherwise it's assumed you want to continue membership and the DD with continue.

Not sure what would happen if you just cancel the DD, I tink legally as we sign a contract, they could come after you, but I'd suspect they wouldn't bother.


----------

